# Qld Ahb Visit To 152 Oxford Micro Sat 12th Aug



## Screwtop (22/6/06)

Some local Homebrewers here on the Sunshine Coast have suggested a day visit to the 152 Oxford Microbrewery. Tidal Pete has paid them a visit previously and found it to his liking. Have a look

The suggestion is that Sunshine Coast Brewers take public transport where possible to catch a train to the City where we would meet up with other Qld Homebrewers. Hopefully Brisbane and Gold Coast brewers can also get together as a group to meet us. 

Completely open to suggestions as to as date and also where we should meet and make our way to 152 Oxford.

See the reply from assistant manager Jai Alexander below. Hopefully the day will consist of lunch at 152 followed by a brewery tour and tasting and then for those who wish, settle in for a CBPU and enjoy a few more of their beers before taking public transport home. Simply an informative day of fellowship for the Qld brewing fraternity.

Please reply if you would like to join in. All suggestions gladly considered to make this a great day out for all.

Not wanting to leave any AHB'ers out, lets see if we can maybe offer a bed so that fellow Brewers from the West or North can join us.

My suggestion is for a Sat sometime between July 15 and Aug 26. Apply for an extended leave pass now!


Reply from 152 Oxford:



> We can start the tour at 1pm; it only takes approx 45 mins. This includes a tour of the brewery and our head brewer explaining how everything is done.
> 
> You will then sample 6 of our beers that we brew here at Oxford, and then may choose your favourite for another sample.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ross (22/6/06)

Count me in  I'll go with the flow...

cheers Ross


----------



## MAH (22/6/06)

I vaguely remember a visit to the 152 Oxford when I was in Qld last year. A good night but a banging head ache the next day, for which I blame Ross. I didn't make it to the morning sessions of the conference the next day and struggled at the conference dinner that night. Wish I could join you boys for the outing.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## colinw (22/6/06)

I'll mention this at the BABB meeting tonight, and direct people to this site for info.

Incidentally, later this year Oxford 152 will be brewing the winning beer from our club's annual competition.


----------



## OLD DOG (22/6/06)

I would love to go. I am busy on all Saturdays until end of July. August is good for me. 

regards old dog

:beer:


----------



## als_world (22/6/06)

The night we had there last year (when GMK was up here) was well attended, and a good night all round, so I'll be in.

Although... I seem to remember seeing a post a couple of months back on here from MercsOwn (??) that Oxford 152 was no longer brewing, as they had been bought out. Don't know if this was, or still is the case ??

Edit: Just found the post from Mercs - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...?showtopic=8927


----------



## Ross (22/6/06)

als_world said:


> The night we had there last year (when GMK was up here) was well attended, and a good night all round, so I'll be in.
> 
> Although... I seem to remember seeing a post a couple of months back on here from MercsOwn (??) that Oxford 152 was no longer brewing, as they had been bought out. Don't know if this was, or still is the case ??




Brewing as normal  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (22/6/06)

I'm in depending on the date.


----------



## Beerpig (22/6/06)

Is 152 Oxford in the city CBD?

Sorry for the departure off topic

I will be in Brisbane in a couple of weeks and am interested in sampling their goods

Cheers


----------



## Ross (22/6/06)

Beerpig said:


> Is 152 Oxford in the city CBD?
> 
> Sorry for the departure off topic
> 
> ...



The 152 is in Bulimba, 10 mins from the CBD. 

Carbrook Brewery 30 mins from the CBD  

cheers Ross


----------



## Beerpig (22/6/06)

Thanks Ross

My visit will be quick

Staying at the Carlton Crest ................. walk to Suncorp Stadium .................... watch the Wallabies flog the Yarpies ................. fit in as many good beers as possible

Any suggestions for good drinking holes in the CBD?

Cheers


----------



## bindi (22/6/06)

Jye said:


> I'm in depending on the date.






Beerpig said:


> Thanks Ross
> 
> My visit will be quick
> 
> ...



Ditto Yye about 152 Oxford, and Beerpig I will be at that game also.


----------



## Screwtop (22/6/06)

Time to vote for a Month and Day to make things easier


----------



## bindi (22/6/06)

Sat 29 July or Sat 12 Aug is clear for me [so far]. :chug:


----------



## browndog (22/6/06)

If the missus gives me a leave pass, I'll be there..... august would be nice considering we have the swap in july men.


cheers

browndog



edit spelling


----------



## TidalPete (23/6/06)

Screwtop said:


> Time to vote for a Month and Day to make things easier



I'm in :beerbang: but August would suit me better.

Please bear in mind that there is more public transport on a Saturday. More trains back to the Coast. Probably more ferrys although you'd have to check the timetables to verify that.

:beer:


----------



## Screwtop (23/6/06)

> Please bear in mind that there is more public transport on a Saturday. More trains back to the Coast. Probably more ferrys although you'd have to check the timetables to verify that.




Thanks Pete, can you suggest a public transport path to 152 Oxford. Where do you suggest we get off the train?


----------



## altstart (23/6/06)

Ill be in this one. When the date is set Ill mark it on my calender.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## Screwtop (23/6/06)

Ok,

Sat August 12th

Meet in Brissy WHERE??????????

Do we want to all meet in the city and make our way en-masse to 152, suggestions please!!


----------



## Batz (23/6/06)

Screwtop said:


> Ok,
> 
> Sat August 12th
> 
> ...




Go on make it in August :angry: 

Batz


----------



## bindi (23/6/06)

Batz said:


> Screwtop said:
> 
> 
> > Ok,
> ...



If your away in Aug Batz some of the 'hopeless lost souls up here' will go early just for the fun of it, you know how it is, and you know which ones? any excuse for :chug: .


----------



## Batz (23/6/06)

bindi said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Screwtop said:
> ...




I could think of 4 straight up !

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (26/6/06)

Screwtop said:


> > Please bear in mind that there is more public transport on a Saturday. More trains back to the Coast. Probably more ferrys although you'd have to check the timetables to verify that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get off the train at Central, walk through town to the ferry, jump on the appropiate Citycat & disembark at Bullimba after an entertaining 15 minute (Or so) ferry ride. 'Tis but a 2 minute stroll to 152.

:beer:


----------



## Batz (26/6/06)

I suppose a mid-week one soonish is out of the question?

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (28/7/06)

Date is Sat August 12th

For those taking the train:

Get off the train at Central, walk through town to the ferry, jump on the appropiate Citycat & disembark at Bullimba after an entertaining 15 minute (Or so) ferry ride. 'Tis but a 2 minute stroll to 152.

Those attending please leave names here: 

1. Screwtop


Tidal Pete: For those of us from the S/Coast what time for the train from Landsborough to get us there for Lunch at 152 Oxford

Batz: Make sure you get the date right this time. Third carriage from the pointy end remember!


----------



## InCider (28/7/06)

Screwtop said:


> Date is Sat August 12th
> 
> For those taking the train:
> 
> ...



I won't be making the trek, but how about I put on a few cheeky ones after you all get off the train? (I a few people some beer!) And we can have a few in the shed if you're tough.  

InCider.


----------



## Ross (29/7/06)

Jacky's kindly offered to drop & pick me up, so I'll be meeting you guys there  

Those attending please leave names here: 

1. Screwtop
2. Rossco


Cheers Ross


----------



## Hoops (29/7/06)

Date is Sat August 12th

For those taking the train:

Get off the train at Central, walk through town to the ferry, jump on the appropiate Citycat & disembark at Bullimba after an entertaining 15 minute (Or so) ferry ride. 'Tis but a 2 minute stroll to 152.

Those attending please leave names here: 

1. Screwtop
2. Rossco
3. Hoops (depending on work)


----------



## Screwtop (29/7/06)

> I won't be making the trek, but how about I put on a few cheeky ones after you all get off the train? (I a few people some beer!) And we can have a few in the shed if you're tough.
> 
> InCider.



Wow a chance to check out the man shed, I'm in.


----------



## PistolPatch (29/7/06)

Hoops said:


> Date is Sat August 12th
> 
> For those taking the train:
> 
> ...



Uh oh. I'm in. Give Bindi plenty of ruination on the trip down and make sure TidalPete WRITES this date down - lol.


----------



## Batz (29/7/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Uh oh. I'm in. Give Bindi plenty of ruination on the trip down and make sure TidalPete WRITES this date down - lol.



Well have a good one guys,some of us have to work for a living :angry: 
Pete can leave from Ross's place,he'll be there from Thursday :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Ross (29/7/06)

Pat,

One space left in the car, if you want to drop your car here & crash overnight (sleep not car  )?

cheers Ross


----------



## PistolPatch (29/7/06)

I'm in. No car so will crash my van if that's OK with you. Many thanks.


----------



## Screwtop (30/7/06)

Those attending please leave names here: 

1. Screwtop
2. Rossco
3. Hoops (depending on work)
4. PistolPatch
5. Bindi ?
6. Tidal Pete ?

Want to email numbers to 152 Oxford by the end of the week!


----------



## TidalPete (31/7/06)

Screwtop said:


> Those attending please leave names here:
> 
> 1. Screwtop
> 2. Rossco
> ...



Sorry fellas, something has come up for that weekend so I will be unable to make it at the moment.  

:beer:


----------



## browndog (31/7/06)

Those attending please leave names here: 

1. Screwtop
2. Rossco
3. Hoops (depending on work)
4. PistolPatch
5. Bindi ?
6. Tidal Pete ?
7. Browndog + Mate

Want to email numbers to 152 Oxford by the end of the week!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Snow (31/7/06)

Ok, I'm in for 12 August. What time is everyone planning to get there?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Screwtop (31/7/06)

Those attending please leave names here: Meeting at 152 Oxford Micro at 12 Mid day.

1. Screwtop
2. Rossco
3. Hoops (depending on work)
4. PistolPatch
5. Bindi ?
6. Tidal Pete X
7. Browndog + Mate

Thats 5 definites and2 maybe's at present.

Want to email numbers to 152 Oxford by the end of the week!

Will check train timetable with Tidal Pete and post here.


----------



## als_world (31/7/06)

Screwtop said:


> Those attending please leave names here: Meeting at 152 Oxford Micro at 12 Mid day.




1. Screwtop
2. Rossco
3. Hoops (depending on work)
4. PistolPatch
5. Bindi ?
6. Tidal Pete X
7. Browndog + Mate
8. Alan

I'll be getting the Citycat from either UQ or the Regatta so that I get to 152 around about noon. If anyone else if getting the cat let me know and we can hook up.

Cheers,

Alan.


----------



## als_world (31/7/06)

als_world said:


> Screwtop said:
> 
> 
> > Those attending please leave names here: Meeting at 152 Oxford Micro at 12 Mid day.
> ...



FYI, this is the Citycat timetable you'll be wanting if you're travelling via ferry. Bulimba is where you get off.


----------



## Screwtop (31/7/06)

Thanks Al,

Great info for all. Looking forward to a city/country get together and meeting more brewing bros.


----------



## InCider (31/7/06)

Screwtop said:


> Thanks Al,
> 
> Great info for all. Looking forward to a city/country get together and meeting more brewing bros.



I'm all for a weekend in the country if any homebrewers want some 'coasties' to come for a few cleansing ales. 

I'll bring my own this time too. Special All Grain Ciders - a recipe I got from Pat


----------



## Snow (1/8/06)

Ok - here's the current list:

1. Screwtop
2. Rossco
3. Hoops (depending on work)
4. PistolPatch
5. Bindi ?
6. Tidal Pete X
7. Browndog + Mate
8. Alan
9. Snow (depending on Wife)


----------



## Screwtop (1/8/06)

Ok - 9 so far - Any more wish to join in. 

Current List:

1. Screwtop
2. Rossco
3. Hoops (depending on work)
4. PistolPatch
5. Bindi ?
6. Tidal Pete X
7. Browndog + Mate
8. Alan
9. Snow (depending on Wife)


----------



## sjc (2/8/06)

Hello fellow SEQld Brewers

I'd like to stick my hand up for this event also if there is room.

Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## Screwtop (2/8/06)

Welcome aboard Stephen. Any more takers?

Current List:

1. Screwtop
2. Rossco
3. Hoops (depending on work)
4. PistolPatch
5. Bindi ?
6. Browndog + Mate
7. Alan
8. Snow (depending on Wife)
9. Sjc


----------



## monkale (2/8/06)

Hey I think there could be one more if thats ok? the cook said its fine just need to know what time heading down and what time back count me in srewtop.  

cheers Monkale


----------



## bindi (2/8/06)

I am required at a meeting that day  You know, a meeting is: " When all is said and done, there is more said then done!" :angry: I am an organizer for a music and dance festival B) If I can get out of it I will ,and be where the beer is.


----------



## Screwtop (2/8/06)

Great Jeff, tell the Managing Director leaving from the train station at Landsborough around 10:30am home by around 7:30Pm. Train timetable to be advised. Bindi will leave you in as a possibility.

Any more takers?

Current List:

1. Screwtop
2. Rossco
3. Hoops (depending on work)
4. PistolPatch
5. Bindi ?
6. Browndog + Mate
7. Alan
8. Snow (depending on Wife)
9. Sjc
10.Monkale


----------



## Ross (2/8/06)

Screwtop said:


> Great Jeff, tell the Managing Director leaving from the train station at Landsborough around 10:30am home by around 7:30Pm.



home by 7.30 pm!?! We'll just be working up a thirst by then   

cheers Ross


----------



## BrissyBrew (3/8/06)

Any more takers?

Current List:

1. Screwtop
2. Rossco
3. Hoops (depending on work)
4. PistolPatch
5. Bindi ?
6. Browndog + Mate
7. Alan
8. Snow (depending on Wife)
9. Sjc
10.Monkale
11. BrissyBrew (need to ask SWMBO)


----------



## Screwtop (3/8/06)

Ross said:


> home by 7.30 pm!?! We'll just be working up a thirst by then
> 
> cheers Ross




Reckon it was a good line Ross, my missus would fall for it


----------



## Snow (3/8/06)

Ok, I'm a definite now, and have a mate who will be joining us, David Bunzli ("Bunz" on this forum). So the new list is:


1. Screwtop
2. Rossco
3. Hoops (depending on work)
4. PistolPatch
5. Bindi ?
6. Browndog + Mate
7. Alan
8. Snow 
9. Sjc
10. Monkale
11. BrissyBrew (need to ask SWMBO)
12. Bunz (David Bunzli)

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Kiwi_Greg (3/8/06)

Count me in

1. Screwtop
2. Rossco
3. Hoops (depending on work)
4. PistolPatch
5. Bindi ?
6. Browndog + Mate
7. Alan
8. Snow 
9. Sjc
10. Monkale
11. BrissyBrew (need to ask SWMBO)
12. Bunz (David Bunzli)
13. Kiwi_Greg

Cheers Greg


----------



## Batz (3/8/06)

Kiwi_Greg said:


> Count me in
> 
> 1. Screwtop
> 2. Rossco
> ...




Wish I could join you all but need to put hops on the table :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (3/8/06)

Fantastic, Still room for more!

Had a call from Megan Doyle of 152 Oxford today. She has made a booking for 12 - 16 to do the Brewery tour. The tour will be conducted by assistant brewer Grant Gillam, cost is $15 ea, reduced from normal $22. Includes samples of six of their beers and one of your choice following the tour. Tables for lunch are booked for 1pm menu is A La Carte from $7 to $22. 

Please Note: You must be at 152 Oxford by 12 mid-day to join the brewery tour.

Current List.
1. Screwtop
2. Rossco
3. Hoops (depending on work)
4. PistolPatch
5. Bindi ?
6. Browndog + Mate
7. Alan
8. Snow 
9. Sjc
10. Monkale
11. BrissyBrew (need to ask SWMBO)
12. Bunz (David Bunzli)
13. Kiwi_Greg


----------



## Screwtop (4/8/06)

Bump


----------



## Screwtop (10/8/06)

Sunny Coast brewers taking the train from Landsborough station. Departure time is 9:20am arrival central just after 11:00am, an hour to catch the ferry and get to 152 Oxford.


----------



## bindi (10/8/06)

Screwtop you will have to count me OUT, there was a ? mark next to my name anyway  .
Next time.


----------



## Screwtop (10/8/06)

Looks like it's just Jeff and myself from the Sunny Coast


----------



## als_world (10/8/06)

hmmm, could be a small problem with the Cat times here. Since we need to be at 152 by noon to be in on the tour, that's not going to leave a lot of time after getting off the Cat at 11:53. It's about a 5 mins walk to 152 Oxford IIRC, so if the ferry is late no tour :-(

The earlier Cat arrives at Bulimba @ 11:26, which will get you to 152 with heaps of time to spare, but it leaves Riverside @ 11:03, which will be too early for the Sunny Coast train people. 

Just thought I'd mention this - don't want anyone to be dissapointed.

Cheers,

Alan.


----------



## Ross (10/8/06)

als_world said:


> hmmm, could be a small problem with the Cat times here. Since we need to be at 152 by noon to be in on the tour, that's not going to leave a lot of time after getting off the Cat at 11:53. It's about a 5 mins walk to 152 Oxford IIRC, so if the ferry is late no tour :-(
> 
> The earlier Cat arrives at Bulimba @ 11:26, which will get you to 152 with heaps of time to spare, but it leaves Riverside @ 11:03, which will be too early for the Sunny Coast train people.
> 
> ...



It's Ok - 12.00 isn't set in concrete, just need to get some sort of schedule happening, so if the Sunshine coast guys arrive a touch late, they'll be fine  

+++

Any other late additions? - should be a top afternoon...

cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (10/8/06)

Emailed Megan Doyle tonight to advise numbers are now 13. Will follow up with a phone call in the morning, see you all Saturday.

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (10/8/06)

als_world said:


> hmmm, could be a small problem with the Cat times here. Since we need to be at 152 by noon to be in on the tour, that's not going to leave a lot of time after getting off the Cat at 11:53. It's about a 5 mins walk to 152 Oxford IIRC, so if the ferry is late no tour :-(
> 
> The earlier Cat arrives at Bulimba @ 11:26, which will get you to 152 with heaps of time to spare, but it leaves Riverside @ 11:03, which will be too early for the Sunny Coast train people.
> 
> ...




Shhh, (tour is booked for 12:30 didn't want any straglers holding things up, we'll be ok)!


----------



## monkale (10/8/06)

Good on ya srewtop good to someone putting it all on the line to help cause :super: your a champion.
see ya saturday 9.00am

cheers Monkale


----------



## browndog (10/8/06)

Screwtop, my mate from Sydney has advised me he is not going to make it up here in time to make it for the tour so it will be just me. Still tossing up whether to leg it in by public transport or ride the bike in and be a good boy.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## als_world (11/8/06)

> Shhh, (tour is booked for 12:30 didn't want any straglers holding things up, we'll be ok)!



Phew, crisis over. 

I'll be joining the sunny coast lads on the 11:30am Cat from Riverside.

Cheers,

Alan.


----------



## Ross (11/8/06)

browndog said:


> Screwtop, my mate from Sydney has advised me he is not going to make it up here in time to make it for the tour so it will be just me. Still tossing up whether to leg it in by public transport or ride the bike in and be a good boy.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Hey tony,

Get the train & then get him to join us & drive you home  

cheers Ross


----------



## Coodgee (11/8/06)

would love to come guys but it will work out too expensive for me. I've just loaded up the credit card with expenses like 40 Litre urns etc. unless a coodgee fighting fund is in the works?! haahaha. just kidding!


----------



## sluggerdog (11/8/06)

Coodgee said:


> would love to come guys but it will work out too expensive for me. I've just loaded up the credit card with expenses like 40 Litre urns etc. unless a coodgee fighting fund is in the works?! haahaha. just kidding!




Am in a similar boat, was hoping to drop in after the tour was finished for some drinks but funds are not agreeing with me at the moment.

next time for sure. Have fun! :beer:


----------



## Coodgee (11/8/06)

coodgee and sluggerdog tour fighting fund. the lines are now open. help these poor micro-brewery-beer starved little fellas reach their goal of getting pissed in public. you can donate at any micro-brewery today. get on the phone....


----------



## Ross (11/8/06)

sluggerdog said:


> Coodgee said:
> 
> 
> > would love to come guys but it will work out too expensive for me. I've just loaded up the credit card with expenses like 40 Litre urns etc. unless a coodgee fighting fund is in the works?! haahaha. just kidding!
> ...



Come on sluggerdog - Just spent 5 mins clicking on the advertisers links on your website - surely that'll be enough to get you a beer  I'll shout you a couple as well....  

cheers Ross


----------



## browndog (11/8/06)

Coodgee and Sluggerdog,
come on you blokes, (how much is it costing us anyway? :blink: )

cheers

The 11;30 cat is looking good

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (11/8/06)

I unfortunately wont be there  but your mission if your chose to accept it is to find out whats in their APA :chug:


----------



## Screwtop (11/8/06)

No Way Jye that's a personal mission given you by ms Moneypenny. None of us are going to undertake it.

Just spoke to Megal Doyle of 152 Oxford, all is fine for tomorrow for 13 on the tour.

Come on you guys, brewers are not pikers!

See you all tomorrow. Als_World see you at the Riverside ferry stop before 11:30 will PM my mobile number


----------



## PistolPatch (11/8/06)

TidalPete and I have been waiting for 10 hours now. Where are you guys?

Just joking...

Shocked at your poor form Jye. I've just got home from a 6 hour farewell of a friend but I'll still be there. Lucky some of us brewers are committed or, in my case, should be! Very dissapointed!

See you tomorrow Screwtop and other 'real' brewers - lol

Pat


----------



## browndog (12/8/06)

Ok Boys, looks like I'm the first home with a camera, so here's the pics



Here is the gang having a tasting of the beers 152 Oxford had to offer. from left to right is SJC, Snow, Screwtop, Brissiebrew, Pistolpatch, Ross, Monkale, Browndog and Al's World.



According to Ross, the redclaw was pretty good!



7pm saw us at the belgian beer cafe in Brissie drinking rediculously priced beers in expensive looking glasses, some that resembled desert bowls.

All in all a great time was had by all with some good beers and food consumed in great company. Can't wait till Pistolpatch does his tour of the Gold Coast.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (13/8/06)

I,ve surfaced.

Thanks all, a great day, good to meet new faces. Those 152 beers were all good, don't think any would disagree.


----------



## Snow (13/8/06)

Well it was certainly a great day/night. I crawled into bed about midnight (so that was about 12 hours of straight drinking) after leaving Ross and Pistolpatch to find Pistol a life partner at some seedy lap dancing venue . I feel surprisingly good this morning - must be all the quality beer we drank!  

Thanks to Screwtop for organising the get together and the tour, which was very interesting. It was great to catch up with forum members I hadn't met and put some faces to names. We even managed to recruit a new brewer who hopefully will be signing up soon under the moniker "Liquor".

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Ross (13/8/06)

Pat & I had a fruitless search finding him a woman to :wub: & called it a night at approx 1.30am. 
Pat's just depearted back to the coast looking a little weary...

It was a great afternoon/night - Good company & lovely beers - A special thanks to Grant (assistant brewer at the 152) forgoing a personal function to give us an informative talk & sit & drink beer with us for half the afternoon. Pictured here with his lovely lady.




cheers Ross


----------



## monkale (13/8/06)

Hi all had a ball thanks fellas anouther great AHB night metting some great blokes and drinking great beer even some of those over priced belgians but hey you get a leave pass and go for it  some of the sunny coast boys got the raw deal (me and Srewtop )on the way home train stopped at caboulture and told to get out end of line had to get srewtops lovley wife to come and get us then tell my cook to wait an hour or so longer at the station as I wont be on the train not happy!!!  
Ditto browndog looking forward to PPs tour of the Gold Coast Iv already got the leave pass sorted this morning cool 
Till the next on cheers Monkale


----------



## PistolPatch (13/8/06)

Ah, what a crack up! Top job Screwtop. Beer, belly, bluetooth, bending, bitumen, belgium, batter and barbituate are some keywords that should trigger a few memories - lol. 

I think 13.5 hours was enough for Ross and myself as we both fell asleep in the taxi on the way back after a fruitless search for something to put in my bed at Ross's. (LOL Snow! And thanks Ross for the great hospitality including a top breakfast - you're a champion.)

Great to meet all of you who I haven't met before. Picked up some great brewing tips and thanks for the many great laughs guys.

I'll suss out my mates who have the apartment on the Indy track and see how they feel about a mass invasion of brewers. Hopefully they'll feel lucky! Great to see Monkale has his leave pass already. (Sorry to hear your trip back was a bit too eventful). This will be a lot of fun and should trigger a few memories for Tony of his window washing days 

$8.50 chips? What's the go there? Thanks Steve!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## sjc (14/8/06)

Hi Pat
I suppose the potatoes were imported from a Trappist vege garden!

Good to meet everyone. Sorry I couldn't keep up with Ross, PP and Snow in the belgian beer drinking stakes but I enjoyed the company and conversation.
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## PistolPatch (18/8/06)

LOL sjc and it was a real pleasure to meet you on Saturday. Thanks for all your info too. Still trying to remember the info on lipids! You kept up pretty bloody well I reckon. You coming down to Indy too? Get a lift with browndog, Ross or Monkale.

Anyone else interested in coming down for Indy check out QLD Lexmark Indy thread Currently trying to book lunch at a cafe/bar right on the track.

Better go. Hot date tonight and I've only had 4 hours sleep as my head keeps filling with fantastical thoughts of what might happen - dream on!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## sjc (18/8/06)

Hi Pat
I'm sure it would be a hoot at Indy on the GC with yourself, Ross, Browndog et al. It's some time in October right? I'd have to check with her indoors of course. I'll let you know.
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## Screwtop (18/8/06)

Think I'd be a starter also, but will need to check the social calender.


----------



## PistolPatch (20/8/06)

Top stuff sjc and Screwtop! The Indy weekend is October 19th-22nd but we're mainly concentrating on the Sat/Sat night (21st).

I've got my fingers crossed you can both make it. :chug:


----------

